# HR24 can I turn off internet



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I have an HR24 that I do NOT want it connected to the Internet, but I do want it part of whole home. Right now the HR24 is connected as well as my new genie. Is there a way to turn off the Internet?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You'd have to disconnect your entire setup from the Internet. You couldn't just disconnect 1 unit without removing it from the "DECA Cloud" and doing so would kill whole home.


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

What specifically are you not wanting the HR to do on the internet?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Leave things connected. Go into Network Setup / Advanced and blank out the gateway. I haven't tried it but this will prevent any routing to the internet . . . whatever your reason.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

Joe Tylman said:


> What specifically are you not wanting the HR to do on the internet?


It is a dvr that we would never use the Internet with so I thought it would just be easier to not have it connected, however if it is something that can't be turned off easily then I can live with it taking up an IP address for no reason.


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

Easily? No
Could it be done? Yes
Worth it to save an IP address? No


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

bww said:


> It is a dvr that we would never use the Internet with so I thought it would just be easier to not have it connected, however if it is something that can't be turned off easily then I can live with it taking up an IP address for no reason.


It's actually easier to just leave it be. The only practical way is to disconnect your entire Whole Home network from the internet.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone, I am just leaving it be.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good decision! Most IP addresses on home systems are real cheap anyway....... 

And one day you may want it on that box!


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey, if it makes you feel any better I just did a check and I have 22 devices on my home network right now, and I can't think of anything else that I could possibly get. Given my IP range is 10.0.1.1/24, I still have 232 IPs available, and if I just change my network mask to 255.255.0.0 (making it 10.0.1.1/16), I'll have 65512 IPs available


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Whew! Just under the wire! :hurah:


----------

